# The Coolest Pic Ever



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

HEy guys

Post up that one pic that keeps you coming back too look at it again and again...

doesnt matter if its a bike or trick or completely NBR

Heres mine


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't know why, but aaron ross bothers me.

this one gets my fire goin' though.









































bone shakers rock. girls in skirts roll. Put'em together and you've got the winning recipe.








































































not so much the car in the last one though...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Current desktop pic:









Turndowns are the shiat.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Satori likes to read the Vice do's and don'ts. Me too.


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Table to Hip, South Texas stylie! This shot gets me pumped on rainy days like today.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

vids are usually something that draw me me back not so much pictures, but me and snaky got the same thing going on i have one of the pics from the same jam as my desktop


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Vander Bunny Hop Flatty*


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

wheres that pic of you drinkin beer while mid flight. thats got my vote.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

There's a video somewhere of Kyle Strait doing a bunny hop shoulder buzzer.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I always liked this one...

https://www.norco.com/downloads/wallpapers/images/2006December/800/14.jpg


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

the_godfather said:


> wheres that pic of you drinkin beer while mid flight. thats got my vote.


Ha. This one?








Chris Doyle - invert 3








Hucker - nose dive 3


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I like the Vander bunny hop!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I like the pole jumping lady, wonder what she looks like when the pole can't move


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> There's a video somewhere of Kyle Strait doing a bunny hop shoulder buzzer.


There's a pic, too...


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Mmmmm.. Asahi beer! Delicious!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

i love this bike. so i like looking at it. haha. (Garson413)


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> View attachment 304226


R.I.P. Dave Vanderspek...

Yo Cru,

That's from a 1984 FREESTYLIN' right? The friggin man, Ron Wilkerson on the cover, correct?

Golden Gate Park, right?

I was bustin track stands like a muffukka after that issue!


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> HEy guys
> 
> Post up that one pic that keeps you coming back too look at it again and again...
> 
> ...


Looks really photoshopped....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's authentic...


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> View attachment 304242


Funny you should post that...

Stokke goes to my school... and yes, she is that hot in person.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Berkley said:


> Looks really photoshopped....


Not a chance in hell, aaron ross is the real deal and definately has the skills to do that big of a gap


----------



## bowe (Sep 4, 2007)

Puro talento Venezolano!!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> R.I.P. Dave Vanderspek...
> 
> Yo Cru,
> 
> ...


You're probably right. I know it's Golden Gate Park. FREESTYLIN' and BMX Action were a little before my time. I was more of a BMX Plus! kid...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice superman

https://www.santacruzmtb.com/vpfree/index.php?wallpaper=1&directions=1&image=goldman1280

This one is good too:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> Nice superman
> 
> http://www.santacruzmtb.com/vpfree/index.php?wallpaper=1&directions=1&image=goldman1280
> 
> This one is good too:


Which one is you?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

neither.

**** off


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Vinny A said:


> Not a chance in hell, aaron ross is the real deal and definately has the skills to do that big of a gap


Well, not to be a wet noodle, but he's kind of a fool for not wearing a helmet....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Helmet Nazi...


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

yo dude you cant say that on here. ^^^^^^

the pics were perhaps your only worthwhile post on here. they were definately cool pics but no one likes you because you lie all the time. maybe if you stopped posting random crap like you usually do and post more of them cool pics some of the other guys may not hate you as much............../end

back on topic
i always found this amusing


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

No you FVCK OFF...

away from this forum


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

the_godfather said:


> i always found this amusing


amusing pic, btw I saw this video but without that cat 

here's mine:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Berkley said:


> Well, not to be a wet noodle, but he's kind of a fool for not wearing a helmet....


Fyck the safety generation with their earplugs and their bicycle helmets and their not going in the river unless they have their aquasocks on.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the shoulda buzza pick, awesome!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Always love the shot from down under!:thumbsup:


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Epschoenly said:


> Satori likes to read the Vice do's and don'ts. Me too.


VICE is a great place to waste time. fycking hipsters.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Berkley said:


> Looks really photoshopped....


the lighting looks really off. flash must have just hit him.


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I can't find a couple of old school pics. Steve Veltman with a 5ft bunnyhop onto some wall, and the Lord Volker and his Ride Magazine cover of a boulder fufanu. Just some of the classics not to mention any photo of Fuzzy Hall. That guy takes any trick and tweeks it to the max.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> Fyck the safety generation with their earplugs and their bicycle helmets and their not going in the river unless they have their aquasocks on.


word

Helmet or not dude hes still an amazing rider


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> Fyck the safety generation with their earplugs and their bicycle helmets and their not going in the river unless they have their aquasocks on.


I believe your just a little older then me, Im 26. Everyone stresses bicycle helmets now and you see little kids riding down the street with ill fitting helmets that would fall off there head before they hit the ground. I grew up when there was no such thing as a bike helmet, I may have bumped my head but it made me tough and Im still alive to this day.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

bringdoom said:


> I believe your just a little older then me, Im 26. Everyone stresses bicycle helmets now and you see little kids riding down the street with ill fitting helmets that would fall off there head before they hit the ground. I grew up when there was no such thing as a bike helmet, I may have bumped my head but it made me tough and Im still alive to this day.


Great argument.... My kids have helmets that fit. don't wear one if you don't want or do if you want to but realize that helmets do prevent head injuries.

Love the pics.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

my helmet is a black bandana, somtimes another color.
and somtimes a hat.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

For street riding... my helmet is a DC hat, usually cocked slightly to the left.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Word.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

This has got to be my favorite riding pic.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

jawel mein fuhrer!!!

nah i cant hate, i wear a helmet for almost everything, occasional street sesh goes down without it. im about to get a freecoaster though so ill have my helmet on while im learning how to use that thing. as far as shots go this one is one of my faves:









this kid named jaek. spelled that way. jaek rips it to pieces. hes from arizona. he makes me feel like poo. so does John:









me (just started riding transition again, going higher every day once again):


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

here's another one:


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Berkley said:


> Well, not to be a wet noodle, but he's kind of a fool for not wearing a helmet....


here we go again...:madman:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> For street riding... my helmet is a DC hat, usually cocked slightly to the left.


I wear one when I have to go to downtown Quebec City(people, cars, busses, one way,s all over and stuff..)

When it's just out for a short ride or somewhere where there are no cars, it depends on how fast I can find it.


----------



## Coralus (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

holy **** man awsome pictures...that dude that bunnyhoped flat...that is damn high! I know you guys are gonna be like yea we all see we're not blind...but I just have to point it out...I guess i'm typing to myself...


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> HEy guys
> 
> Post up that one pic that keeps you coming back too look at it again and again...
> 
> ...


Looks photoshopped (IMO)....:skep:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

its not. ..... ross is the real deal


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

i dont understand how more than 1 person said the aaron ross pic is pshopped. thats not any insane gap or anything


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There are vids of Ross doing crazy stuff.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I know he's a bad ass for sure....pic just looked funny. Not intended to discredit him in any way.


----------



## Dave In Florida (Apr 4, 2007)

Ray Bao said:


> Funny you should post that...
> 
> Stokke goes to my school... and yes, she is that hot in person.


There was a CSI: Miami episode a couple of weeks back about a good looking high school swimmer that had a picture of her at a meet turn into an internet phenomenon. I was laughing and telling my wife its based on this girl.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Bump. FTW!!!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I think we have a Winner!


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> Bump. FTW!!!!
> 
> View attachment 311404


I like those pedals...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

CripTiK said:


> I think we have a Winner!


:yesnod: Winner indeedddd :ihih:


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

thats actually my girlfriend.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

nice bump cru


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

http://web.mac.com/boyfromthelak/iWeb/CJC Photography/Icer Air 07'.html

towards the bottom of the skier in the lights. cant direct link for some reason

while your at it check out my website i just got it up and would like to know what everyone thinks


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i have that sprocket, and those grips... good parts.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

you guys post too much 20" crap.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

euroford said:


> you guys post too much 20" crap.


you may of just made the worst mistake of your life.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Alls I know is that fork is in the wrong place


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Took the bike over you.....Some parts get all the love.


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> you may of just made the worst mistake of your life.


No I don't think that is a mistake saying that, he's right. Thats "20inch crap" is getting in the way!

Here's some pictures I took of a mate of mine:



















And here's some the rider above took of me and some of my friends:














































Enjoy.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

any one who thinks that gap by aaron ross is fake, check this out \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/






at 0:33 (or -1:03) its the same gap!!!!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Cool music too BTW


----------

